# 14 image stack at 7x mag



## NateS (Jul 18, 2011)

I have not actually checked the magnification of this setup yet (probably won't) but all of the forums that recommended it tested it and it is at 7:1 at full bellows extension (which is how I shot these).  


This is the eyeball of a Hercules Beetle.  14 stacked images.







Same eyeball but from a more underneath angle






For reference, some regular macro shots of the beetle at around 1:1 and 1.5:1


----------



## Markw (Jul 19, 2011)

It's a cool idea and you executed it flawlessly, as always.  But the shots just arent aestethically appealing to me.  It would be much more useful to shoot something that is in some way identifiable.

Just a thought.
Mark


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2011)

Markw said:


> It's a cool idea and you executed it flawlessly, as always.  But the shots just arent aestethically appealing to me.  It would be much more useful to shoot something that is in some way identifiable.
> 
> Just a thought.
> Mark



I respect your opinion and honestly think some of my subjects are either "you get it" or "you don't".  These images were extremely well received on the macro and micro forums I posted them on but on here nobody really cares for them.  I've had this happen here before with some of my less-ordinary images.  Nothing against people on this forum, I just think some of my stuff is the type that just doesn't interest the masses.  I'm okay with that because I (and the photo microcography people) recognize the subject like many would with a butterfly picture.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

Macro bug addicts are different to artists 
And yeah different people look for different things in photography


As for the shots really great results there! Out of interest was the insect alive or dead for this series? I've done some highmag stuff but not yet really done such a high magnification stack.


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2011)

Overread said:


> Macro bug addicts are different to artists
> And yeah different people look for different things in photography
> 
> 
> As for the shots really great results there! Out of interest was the insect alive or dead for this series? I've done some highmag stuff but not yet really done such a high magnification stack.



The bug was dead which is why it was my first subject.  I found it in the parking lot at work.  I am working on setting up a stage that I can move on front/back and up/down access to position my subjects quickly.  This way I can put them to sleep with C02, cold, or ether (need to test the ether) and get shots quickly before they wake.


----------



## Markw (Jul 19, 2011)

After a second look, I like the second one.  I think if you did the same thing with the eye of a fly, it would be vastly successful.

Mark


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the trick here is that the beetle has a very shiny shell which really puts the pressure on the lighting (Esp so with focus stacking). Getting a really good diffused and soft light source can really make a big difference when you can lose a lot of the larger white areas - but its similarly very tricky to do


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, lighting this setup is something that I still need to play with.  Right now I'm using my diffused SB-600 but I think the consesus is to use fixed/constant lighting for these types of shots...something else to work on.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

Constant light or flash the diffusion is going to be the same method - constant light is preffered only because it helps greatly with composition and framing by providing light to see with (since at high magnifications the viewfinder is normally very dark)


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2011)

I am not really sure what else I could do to get extra light...maybe add another flash.  Right now I am trying to keep cost fairly low.  I shot these with an SB-600 and a Lumiquest LQ7 5x7 softbox.  The front of the softbox was about 1-2 inches from the subject.  Maybe one of those fancy ping-pong ball diffusers is what I need to try to get the diffused light closer to the subject.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

Hmm have you heard of the concave light diffusion methods for macro work?


----------



## NateS (Jul 19, 2011)

Overread said:


> Hmm have you heard of the concave light diffusion methods for macro work?



I think that is similar to the ping pong ball diffuser.  I will probably need something bigger than the ping pong ball as my working distance is actually pretty good considering the mags.  Probably about 3-4" I think.  I will google the concave light diffusion and see if I can come up with something.


----------



## Overread (Jul 19, 2011)

NateS I'll do one better - here is the source of the concave flash diffusion method:
Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - Some Ideas on Macro Flash Diffusion
Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - The reason for my macro flash diffusion techniques
Juza Nature Photography Forum &bull; View topic - Concave Flash Diffuser Test

It might look really wordy, but the underlaying concept is really quite simple and makes a lot of sense once thought about.

also what is your optics setup - 3/4 inches is pretty darn good for such a high magnification


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice high mag shots and stack.


----------



## brody98 (Jul 20, 2011)

That's incredible what did you use?  I shoot Canon and have been thinking of the mpe-65 but it only goes to 5x


----------



## Judobreaker (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe there aren't any lenses that go further than the mpe-65 by itself, in other words that would be the best lens to get if you don't want to use any extras.
If however you still want to go closer than 5:1 you'll have to consider getting extension rings or bellows along with a macro lens to increase that magnification.


----------



## brody98 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have the 100mm macro and a set of extension rings but I want to get closer, I'll get the mpe when I can swing it.  Thanks for the info


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 21, 2011)

Very Nice! I do agree with what others have said  about the subject matteR. I actually like the last image the best. For me what makes the first 2 images interesting is the hair around the eye which is perfectly infocus and sharp. But the black on the beetles eye seems low on detail and makes it hard to appreciate.  I think a fly or dragonflys eye would be the way to go with this. They tend to have alot more detail and color. But definitely fantastic work and I always enjoy your shots!


----------



## NateS (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks all.  This was shot with a el-Nikkor 50mm f2.8 enlarger lens reversed on a set of bellows at full extension which is around 7x or more.  All shots were at f5.6.

This was not my intended first subject (this was my first on a lot....first with this lens/setup, first with a stack of more than about 3 images, first stack that wasn't handheld, etc..)  I am going to try and find a better subject soon but am really busy with school started.  Luckily, this setup will be an awesome winter blues experimenting rig so I won't be bored this winter.  I will try and find a better subject this weekend hopefully....something with more color like a horsefly, house fly, butterfly, etc...  Trying to find them pre-dead is tough though.


----------

